# I have had no auto-recorded Tivo suggestions the past 5 days



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

this is very strange, I usually had 5-6 suggestions per day on my Tivo auto-recorded when I got home from work, but lately not even one. Anyone else?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> this is very strange, I usually had 5-6 suggestions per day on my Tivo auto-recorded when I got home from work, but lately not even one. Anyone else?


Me either.... Ive had one in about 2 weeks.


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R (Jan 17, 2007)

We had the same thing happen on our Sony S1. One day it just seemed to stop recording suggestions for no apparent reason and that lasted a few months. About 2 weeks ago it returned to normal and started recording them again. Weird.


----------



## tgrad (Feb 3, 2006)

Is your hard drive full? It will not record suggestions if there is no more space.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

tgrad said:


> Is your hard drive full? It will not record suggestions if there is no more space.


not even close, I have a 500gb external connected and very little in my "now playing". The only recent change was adding a tuning adapter a week ago, hmmmm


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I noticed this also and it could just be that my hard drive space has been pretty full, but the other issue is that Tivo's Suggestions list is usually near empty now. I've never seen it with just one or a few things in there before.

I also got the TA a couple of weeks ago.

-David


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> not even close, I have a 500gb external connected and very little in my "now playing". The only recent change was adding a tuning adapter a week ago, hmmmm


Hmmmm... I have a TA too.... Is there a pattern emerging?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

I believe the problem has been around awhile. I noticed it when this happened. Try turning off suggestions, rebooting and turning them back on.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> I believe the problem has been around awhile. I noticed it when this happened. Try turning off suggestions, rebooting and turning them back on.


I did that yesterday.... no suggestions yet... but its only been one day.

Season passes are recording fine... just not suggestions.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

SCSIRAID said:


> I did that yesterday.... no suggestions yet... but its only been one day.
> 
> Season passes are recording fine... just not suggestions.


Sure. I didn't mean to insinuate such, but I see that I did. It seems this suggestions problem probably has roots from awhile back.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

dig_duggler said:


> Sure. I didn't mean to insinuate such, but I see that I did. It seems this suggestions problem probably has roots from awhile back.


Yes. I recall this being discussed quite a while ago. I didnt have a problem with it at that time so I didnt pay a lot of attention... but it has appeared now. Hopefully the 'fix' will have suggestions flowing again in a day or so.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

It really did seem to start when I added a tuning adaptor in early december as well. Although I did add a 1 Gb eSATA drive just before then. I'd love to get numbers on people losing suggestions and whether they have eSTAT or a tuning adaptor or both.

I figured their suggestion algorithm couldn't handle tons of free space.

The suggestions in the other threads about missing suggestion haven't helped.
I did the suggestions off/on. I'm not willing to do a clear thumbs. Just hoping the next tivo update fixes it.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

boywaja said:


> It really did seem to start when I added a tuning adaptor in early december as well. Although I did add a 1 Gb eSATA drive just before then. I'd love to get numbers on people losing suggestions and whether they have eSTAT or a tuning adaptor or both.
> 
> I figured their suggestion algorithm couldn't handle tons of free space.
> 
> ...


I'm on day 6 with no suggestions recorded now


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

What software version do you guys have?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> What software version do you guys have?


Tivo Series 3 with external HD and Tuning adapter
v 11.0-01-2-648


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Did anyone *without* a tuning adapter have their suggestions fail to record?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

A little bell just went off in my head. The TA implements a variable which tells the CATV headend what it is doing, including whether it is recording an automated event (Wishlists, Season Passes), a manually selected event, or an autonomous event (Suggestions). Based upon the value of this variable, the headend could deny a tuning request, or kill an already established request if the traffic requires it. It's possible the CATV system has something set incorrectly in their headend, so that it is routinely denying tuning requests for suggestions. It's even possible the TA channel map is preventing Suggestions from being attempte in the first place.

Someone might try looking up a suggestion about to be recorded and observe the Tivo's behavior when at least one tuner is free but neither one is tuned to the channel about to record. Then observe the behavior again with the tuner already set to the channel about to be recorded. Repeat for both SDV and non-SDV channels.


----------



## Todd B. (Feb 6, 2002)

I've also had the non-recording of suggestions. My TA installation was on Feb. 4. I continued to get regular Suggestion recordings through Feb. 8, including one from an SDV channel. Then on Feb. 8, the suggestions abruptly stopped. I verified that Suggestions were still set to record, but otherwise did no troubleshooting (for example, no rebooting). Then, suddenly, without any apparent trigger, it started recording suggestions again on Feb. 20. Oddly, the suggestions recorded since it came back have been on only 3 channels, despite the fact that I receive well over 100 channels.

I didn't have any problems with disk space. I had numerous shows languishing in the Recently Deleted folder the entire time that Suggestions weren't recording. In fact, over the past 4 days, it still hasn't recorded enough Suggestions to empty out the Recently Deleted folder. And I've never encountered this problem with suggestions not recording in the 1 year, 1 month that I owned the Tivo HD before getting a TA.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

last night I had one autorecord from the one Tivo suggestion that was listed, the first one in a week. Interestingly, I also just got the 11.0b software update, and now several Tivo suggestions are at least listed where as before there was only the one. I will see if I get some autorecords in the next day or two now


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I had this problem start shortly after getting a tuning adapter as well. I usually have around 200 suggestions recorded at all time since I added the external drive. It doesn't really seem to stop even if their is no room since it will just delete the suggestions there to record more.

I had one record last week and nothing in my list of suggestions. Those should be there even if the cable company was denying the adapter.


----------



## Todd B. (Feb 6, 2002)

I had forgotten about the "Tivo Suggestions" list in the "Find Programs". I only have 3 programs listed in there. One tonight, and two tomorrow.

I do not have the 11b software yet.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

I have also had this since I got the TA. Only 2 or 3 suggestions showing in the list, and only a couple recorded.

My theory is that changes to the TA channel table somehow break Thumbs.

When I stopped getting Suggestions, I hit enter to view Thumbs and they were all there. But then I changed or added a few Thumb ratings. Sure enough, the few Suggestions that showed up in the next few days seemed to be related to the Thumbs I had changed, or shows I had recorded individually.

Then BHN Central Florida added some channels. (They're adding one channel a day for 12 days; the new channels show up on the Channel List in Set-Up, and I can tune to them, but there is no Guide data and I cannot record them, even while viewing live.) All of a sudden, the Suggestions disappeared again.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

joelkfla said:


> I have also had this since I got the TA. Only 2 or 3 suggestions showing in the list, and only a couple recorded.
> 
> My theory is that changes to the TA channel table somehow break Thumbs.
> 
> ...


I also live in Orlando and noticed no guide data yet for any of these channels, even Bravo HD which was added last Saturday. This is getting strange, hopefully a new service update installed today will fix this junk


----------



## Todd B. (Feb 6, 2002)

I have 11.0b software now. I have a few more Suggestions listed in Find Programs, 13 to be exact. But I haven't had any recorded since Tuesday. We'll see how the next few days go.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I had no auto recorded suggestions or suggestions showing up at all for about two weeks. Now I have a few in my list, and it did record a few, but all of the ones that were recorded and all of the ones in my list are from the same channel. There isn't anything special about the channel really. It is a digital SD channel that is sent in the clear since it is a subchannel of one of the locals. I believe all the other digital channels are either HD or are encrypted needing the cablecards and tuning adapter to tune. I also have analog channels, but no recordings are coming from those either.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have been getting them very infrequently, instead of 5-10 per day before my TA now 1-3 per week


----------



## bferrell (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm also not getting suggestions since T/A installation (approximately) on either of my S3's in Cincy.


----------



## colin1497 (Nov 20, 2006)

I always notice lack of suggestions when I lose connectivity/guide data. Every once in a while I have to reboot my wireless access point because it becomes unresponsive. Sometimes I find it because I can't connect with a laptop/iphone, but others it's because I notice my suggestions aren't recording.

YMMV.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Reboot your Tivo, and/or make sure you actually have free space on the drive.. it seems to record far fewer (even to replace the existing suggestion(s)) when there is little space free.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> Reboot your Tivo, and/or make sure you actually have free space on the drive.. it seems to record far fewer (even to replace the existing suggestion(s)) when there is little space free.


thats not it, I have an external 500gb drive too and it is pretty much empty, its a 11.0b bug or a TA bug


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> Reboot your Tivo, and/or make sure you actually have free space on the drive.. it seems to record far fewer (even to replace the existing suggestion(s)) when there is little space free.


Even if there was no room to record any at all, they would be listed on the Tivo Suggestions screen under Find Programs.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

realityboy said:


> Even if there was no room to record any at all, they would be listed on the Tivo Suggestions screen under Find Programs.


Not for me.. My S1 and S3 both have VERY limited, sometimes NO (showing the info page as if it were new), suggestions shown for the next day after it's almost full... rather than pages of them.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

What if you turn off auto-recording of suggestions. There is still a list on that screen, right? It's never recorded everything on the list, and I've always had lots. I give lots of thumbs to everything. I've never seen the "new" screen before on my S2 or S3 until now. I've had the S2 since 2002 and the S3 for over a year.

This behavior is new to me since getting the tuning adapter. Hopefully, it'll be fixed with the next update.


----------



## Todd B. (Feb 6, 2002)

Still getting very few Suggestions after a few days on 11.0c.

I cleared out all thumbs data a month ago or so, and that seemed to help at first, but in the last week or so, it's gone back to very sparse to non-existent Suggestion recording.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Todd B. said:


> Still getting very few Suggestions after a few days on 11.0c.
> 
> I cleared out all thumbs data a month ago or so, and that seemed to help at first, but in the last week or so, it's gone back to very sparse to non-existent Suggestion recording.


me too, get a few, nowhere near what I used to get


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

In order to get mine to restart, I had to clear the suggestions and thumbs database. It then started recording suggestions but at nowhere near the rate that it used to.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

The best way to use suggestions is to have them off, but look at the list every week and just select ones you want to see, tell it to record those. If you do that it should not tell the TA that it is anything but a regular scheduled recording and your problem is solved. Also, you have a show you want to see---win-win. That is how I always did it.


----------



## BJezz (Jan 12, 2009)

We've been wondering about a lack of suggestions for at least a couple of weeks now and I just found this thread.

I can confirm that we recently installed a tuning adapter. I could not say for sure that the installation coincided with the lack of suggestions, but it wouldn't surprise me if it did. I do not have an external drive, but am only using about a third of the space on the internal drive.

Suggestions are still recording though, just maybe one every few days now. I've been looking in the suggestion list and have found that it has listed between 1 and 5 shows and only a few days ahead. I don't remember how far ahead it listed suggestions before, but I'm sure it had a lot more shows listed.

The box was rebooted a few days back, so it's not related to that either.

The fact that it is hardly listing new suggestions, nor hardly recording any of the suggestions from the non SDV channels means that I doubt it is caused by the tuning adapter refusing to tune to the channel.

I also noticed that paging through the thumb ratings seemed very slow, though I don't know how quick it was before.


----------



## BJezz (Jan 12, 2009)

Just going to add another observation. When I posted last night there were 5 upcoming suggestions listed, 2 for today and 3 for Saturday. I just checked a couple of minutes back and there are now only 2 suggestions listed, 1 for today and 1 for Saturday. No suggestions have been granted. Now I accept that it isn't definitely going to record the planned suggestions and something may have caused it to miss the other suggestion for today, but what happened to the other 2 for Saturday?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Are you sure that the drive isn't close to full? At least on my S1 (where I pay attention to suggestions more), if the drive is full/close to full, the suggestions don't seem to even be populated until a day or so after it gets enough room to record some suggestions.

That is, I have many times seen the suggestions list *blank* as if it were a new Tivo... then I watch/delete a bunch of things (I'm now keeping most of my comparatively rare recordings on my S1 as keep until I delete).. then it'll refresh the suggestions within a couple days at most.


----------



## BBURNES (Jun 23, 2004)

I have had no TiVo Suggestions for the last week or so on BOTH of my TiVo HDs. I do not have a tuning adapter on either. Also, there is no TiVo Suggestions folder. 

Just disappeared.

I'm on 11.0c.


----------



## BJezz (Jan 12, 2009)

The drive is nowhere near full. The deleted items folder has plenty in it. TiVoPlayList currently reports 55.5Gb used (it's a stock series 3 250Gb drive). The suggestions folder still has a few items in it and shows up in the Now Playing List. I suspect that the folder is removed if there are no suggestions.


----------



## BJezz (Jan 12, 2009)

Suggestions are back. I noticed last night 11 new suggestions had been recorded. Also when I list upcoming suggestions I get a good sized list again. I didn't do anything to knowingly fix this.


----------



## gonefishin (Dec 29, 2007)

I installed a 1TB external drive the other day. Since getting it to acknowledge the drive it has not taped over 3 suggested recordings. It's now been about a week or so. Conversely I now have over 113 recently deleted recordings.

I don't have the tuner adapter...and use OTA only.

thanks,
dan


----------



## tommyboyjazz (Jan 7, 2010)

We live in Orange County, Time Warner Cable customers. We have a multistream card in our Tivo slot 2 I think. I do not think that this matters for my question though. We recently had to get a tuning adapter for our HD channels above a certain number 728 etc...basically the higher HD channels. 700 and other lower channels in the HD range were working before the addition of the tuning adapter. However ever since then we have not been able to get suggestions except very rarely, and NEVER ones that are HD suggestions. The home I live in has a booster for the cable, live in an elevated area, but it does not really affect the channels, just a bit of pixellation. The main question is this though, why no more suggestions when we have TONS of space on the Tivo? Did the tuning adapter that gave us access to the HD channels cause this? There does have to be an RF splitter on the cable line, however that never caused issues before the tuning adapter was added. We love our suggestions and this is years of thumbs being given for shows. If there is ever a record it is for low channels, and SD channels. Does anyone have any ideas for a resolution?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

tommyboyjazz said:


> The main question is this though, why no more suggestions when we have TONS of space on the Tivo? Did the tuning adapter that gave us access to the HD channels cause this?


From the TivoHD FAQ stickied at the very top of the forum:



> *TiVo does not record as many Suggestions after installation of SDV tuning adapter.*
> 
> The SDV tuning adapter specification *requires* that compatible devices classify every tuning request for a SDV channel into one of seven types, including live full-screen video, "user directed recording," and non-user "speculative recording." Cable companies are able to refuse SDV tuning requests for "speculative recordings," which halts the recording of Suggestions on those channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> From the TivoHD FAQ stickied at the very top of the forum:


That's interesting. Do you know if the speculative request is honored when the stream is available in the area?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> That's interesting. Do you know if the speculative request is honored when the stream is available in the area?


Some areas may allow a limited number of speculative requests at any given time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's cool. While I understand this may annoy people who like suggestions, IMHO this is actually a VERY reasonable thing to do for technical reasons. (I personally only have suggestions enabled as a poor man's free space indicator. I truly have ever watched fewer than 10, probably fewer than 5, suggestions all the way through.)


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> From the TivoHD FAQ stickied at the very top of the forum:


I understand how that could be one possible reason... however, I dont believe that to be the root of the issue. If it were, I would expect to be able to go into Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions and find a bunch of queued up suggestions primed to be recorded... only to have them 'silently' fail to record when the tune request is declined. But in my case... the TiVo suggestions list of both my S3 and my Wife's THD are empty and in some rare cases only contain 1 or 2 entries. Right now all I have is the stock couple paragraphs 'The TiVo Suggestions list gives you program recommendations based on......' blah blah blah.... No show entries at all. I can hit enter on that menu and see tons of thumb ratings.... Suggestions are enabled in Settings... There is something else at the root of this problem in my humble opinion.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> If it were, I would expect to be able to go into Find Programs / TiVo Suggestions and find a bunch of queued up suggestions primed to be recorded... only to have them 'silently' fail to record when the tune request is declined.


This is the reason I was given by TiVo.

It's just the way the software is designed. If no speculative requests are allowed, no Suggestions are queued from those channels. It's as if those channels do not exist.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

bkdtv said:


> This is the reason I was given by TiVo.
> 
> It's just the way the software is designed. If no speculative requests are allowed, no Suggestions are queued from those channels. It's as if those channels do not exist.


I did some digging on this with my TWC Engineering contact. Short story, The TA does not block Speculative/Background tunes. However, it reserves the right to reclaim the SDV slot after 1 second if a foreground tune is requested and there is no available slot for that request. That says that Suggestions could be reduced to partial recordings under heavy SDV usage time, but not eliminated completely (which is what is happening to My TiVo's) since the TA was attached.

Speculative and Background tunes are handled the exact same way. The second tuner that you arent watching but is not a scheduled recording is a 'background tune'. Same rules for TA as for TWC 8300's.


----------



## BJezz (Jan 12, 2009)

I do not know whether the TiVo would keep a one second partial recording of a suggestion. But I also doubt that this is the reason suggestions can fail. When it happened to me, I went from a healthy list of suggestions to a few, sometimes none. Then it started working again for no apparent reason.

While I understand that the cable company may choose not to provide an SDV slot for a suggestion if they are under load (and have no problem with them doing so), I think we went over a month without recording any suggestions and SDV made up a very small minority of our channels.

We did have the problem come back briefly. I noticed that we hadn't recorded any suggestions, went to the suggestions screen and there were none listed. The next time I looked it was all working again.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> I did some digging on this with my TWC Engineering contact. Short story, The TA does not block Speculative/Background tunes. However, it reserves the right to reclaim the SDV slot after 1 second if a foreground tune is requested and there is no available slot for that request. That says that Suggestions could be reduced to partial recordings under heavy SDV usage time, but not eliminated completely (which is what is happening to My TiVo's) since the TA was attached.
> 
> Speculative and Background tunes are handled the exact same way. The second tuner that you arent watching but is not a scheduled recording is a 'background tune'. Same rules for TA as for TWC 8300's.


Odd - After months of one or two 'Suggestions' being recorded daily (often the same show each day), for the past two weeks, I'm now getting 8-12 Suggestions being recored daily, with no changes with either the TiVo or the TA. Had to reboot the TA last night after being away for a week, the first reboot manual or self-inflicted for the first time in almost three months.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Lrscpa said:


> Odd - After months of one or two 'Suggestions' being recorded daily (often the same show each day), for the past two weeks, I'm now getting 8-12 Suggestions being recored daily, with no changes with either the TiVo or the TA. Had to reboot the TA last night after being away for a week, the first reboot manual or self-inflicted for the first time in almost three months.


My S3 seems to start recording a few suggestions after a reboot but then stops after about a week. Ive not seen a rate of 8-10 a day since before the TA appeared.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Ive not seen a rate of 8-10 a day since before the TA appeared.


I actually counted - it's not 8-12, more like 15-20 per day. I'll enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Lrscpa said:


> I actually counted - it's not 8-12, more like 15-20 per day. I'll enjoy while it lasts.


Wow... Im jealous....


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

And now I have not had a single suggestion recorded since 2/25. No reboots of either the TA or the TiVo. I'm guessing someone at Cablevision realized that they left the spigot open and shut it.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Lrscpa said:


> And now I have not had a single suggestion recorded since 2/25. No reboots of either the TA or the TiVo. I'm guessing someone at Cablevision realized that they left the spigot open and shut it.


Ive been doing some experimentation and mine is recording them now.

1) I pulled the plug on the TiVo
2) I pulled the USB cable and left it out
3) replugged power on TiVo and let it boot. 
4) I let it run that way for 36 hours and then suggestions started to record.
5) I let it go another 36 hours and plugged TA USB back in...

Its been going fine for a couple days.... but Im still watching it. I did a reboot today and will see if suggestions restart after the reboot.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Ive been doing some experimentation and mine is recording them now.
> 
> 1) I pulled the plug on the TiVo
> 2) I pulled the USB cable and left it out
> ...


These Tuning Adapters really stink.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, looks like my suggestions have stopped again. It was fun while it lasted... I was able to get them restarted by unhooking the TA and rebooting... but as soon as I reconnected the TA, no more items were added to the list in Find Programs/Suggestions and as those recorded, the list kept getting smaller and smaller and is down to only 4 items today. Im pulling the TA again without rebooting to see if the list will repopulate.

This sucks... I wish TiVo would fix this.

One good thing from this exercise though... The statements about the TA blocking 'speculative' tune requests has been disproven (at least here in TWC Carolinas). I have many suggestions over this week that were recorded with the TA attached from both Linear and SDV channels. This issue seems to be the TiVo Suggestions algorithm not scheduling potential suggestions when the TA is attached.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

bkdtv said:


> From the TivoHD FAQ stickied at the very top of the forum:


subscribing b/c I'm having this problem. Thx for posting that FAQ blurb. I had no idea ...



Lrscpa said:


> These Tuning Adapters really stink.


Wow, no kidding. :down:


----------



## rsincavage (Oct 6, 2006)

Ever since my TA was installed I get maybe 2 suggested recordings per week!.. This is very annoying as I have always relied heavily on the suggestions... 

Another thing I've noticed is that the channels are no longer accurate.. HGTV on Tivo is really HSN on Charter.. 

This is a shame.. I have enjoyed my TiVo for many years but now I guess I have to get rid of it.. Really TiVo was the only reason that I stuck with cable for so long.. now that it doesn't work anymore I am free to switch to something else.

I am having ATT Uverse installed next week.. I will post back with how it compares after having been a diehard TiVo fan for the past 8 years..


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

rsincavage said:


> Another thing I've noticed is that the channels are no longer accurate.. HGTV on Tivo is really HSN on Charter..


The only way Tribune can fix lineup issues is if they know about them. See my signature.


----------



## ajburgh (Mar 13, 2008)

rsincavage said:


> Another thing I've noticed is that the channels are no longer accurate.. HGTV on Tivo is really HSN on Charter..


I've had this happen with Animal Planet HD and Speed HD being swapped. The only solution was to reboot both the Tuning Adapter and the Tivo:

- Unplug both TA and Tivo
- Also unplug the USB cable between TA and Tivo
- Plug in TA and Tivo (but not the USB cable)
- Wait until Tivo is started (it will complain about missing TA)
- plug in USB cable (Tivo will detect the TA and get channel map from it)

I found I have to do this occasionally (about once every 6 weeks or so) and I think that the Tivo gets the channel map from the TA once and then just asks for the right frequencies on each tune. If Charter swaps two channels in the line up it will keep asking for the frequency of the wrong channels until you reboot Tivo and TA.

Maybe just disconnecting and reconnecting the USB is enough, but it doesn't happen often enough to experiment.

Very annoying though.


----------



## Dig-Doug (Jan 14, 2004)

Got tuning adapters instelled on my two Tivo HDs and I have 3 suggestions queued.

Did anybody ever figure out a fix for this?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Dig-Doug said:


> Got tuning adapters instelled on my two Tivo HDs and I have 3 suggestions queued.
> 
> Did anybody ever figure out a fix for this?


You can unplug the TA USB overnight about once a week and suggestions will repopulate. I would force a connection right after unplugging.

Until TiVo decides to fix this and roll out software we are just stuck with no suggestions. Its hard to understand why they dont see this as a significant problem.... but I guess if its not relative to Premiere then it doesnt count and Premiere doesnt have this problem.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

My suggestions stopped a few days ago... now I'm realizing it's no coincidence that I installed a TA last week.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Ian said:


> My suggestions stopped a few days ago... now I'm realizing it's no coincidence that I installed a TA last week.


Welcome to the club! 

Cisco or Motorola?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have a premiere and an S3. Suggestions come on the premiere at an excessive amount, but rarely on the S3


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi all-

Sorry for the late reply!

I have the Cisco box - a few days ago, the suggestions started up again, but then they stopped 24 hours later.

Very frustrating!

-Ian


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

I pursued this with their "tech support" a couple of months ago.

Topic of the case: suggestions don't record. I've never NOT had a tuning adapter, so a major selling point of the product just doesn't function.

Their initial position was they were going to swap the box, then they withdrew the offer after it was reviewed internally or something. 

When I asked why, they said - swapping the box will not fix it. That pretty much confirms that it's not the tuning adapter or the cable company. I'm waiting to see if they fix it, otherwise I pretty much won't be buying anything else TiVo branded.

Friends who've asked about my TiVo (sounding like they want to buy one) have been told - "Don't even bother. Unsupported product."


----------

